# best all around tree service dump trailer



## treesurgeon (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm in the market to buy a dump trailer soon and just wondering what luck other tree company's have had with them.
I'm looking for one that will haul a compact tractor, logs and debris.
any advice will help like size, brand, price, and options. 
i leaning toward a 7x12 double axle, low profile, 12000 pound dump trailer with 3' sides with ramps.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jun 30, 2005)

IFOR WILLIAMS make the best [in the world] trailer be it a plant ,dump or general purpose trailer..but i'm not sure you can get them in the states though ,sorry not much help


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jun 30, 2005)

Ask Lumberjack, his trailer is cool.


----------



## treesurgeon (Jun 30, 2005)

wow, thanks for all the help. im sure to make a decision now.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 30, 2005)

We have been using about the same set up for hauling wood, power-trac, mulch, stone, rock, stump debris, etc. Works out well. Just added additional sides (6ft) and now the trailer works even better. This has been very good investment.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jun 30, 2005)

someone here must know. I'm interested as well. Soon i may be in the same market. However i was thinking a 14' w/ 3' sides w/ stakepockets. 14k lbs. I want something to be able to handle a skidder w/ ease and to be able to handle event the heaviest load of logs.

What's a good brand?


----------



## Koa Man (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a Brimar Rascal, which is their economy model. 6X10 deckover, 10K GVW (8020 lbs payload), 18 inch sides, but I have added stake sides to get the height to 3 ft. I am glad I bought it and I feel it is a well made trailer. I like deckovers, as the other type is too wide at 102 inches. My trailer is 77 inches wide. Brimar's better trailer has a bigger jack, power up/down (mine is power up only) and 11 stake pockets (mine has just 6). If I buy another one, I will probably get a 7X12 or 7X14 deckover. Those sizes are not available in the economy models. I paid $3995 for mine, new, from a dealer in California. The better model was about $2000 more.


----------



## treesurgeon (Jul 1, 2005)

i talked to the bri-mar dealer and he has a 7x12 low profile 12000 pound heavy duty combo. nice trailer but costs 6875.00.
i will look more this weekend.


----------



## Koa Man (Jul 1, 2005)

Check with some other Bri-Mar dealers. Go to their website and check for dealers within your area. Some may have certain models on sale. When I bought mine, all the other dealers quoted me $4995 for the Rascal. I found one who had it on sale for $3995. You can also look at Ebay. May not have Bri-Mars, but lots of others available. In actuality, $6875 is not that bad a price for a good dump trailer.


----------



## Lenny Anderson (Jul 2, 2005)

Gorilla (www.gtrailer.com) makes a really nice trailer. They can be ordered with 2'-6' sides. I know someone who has a 14' with 4' sides. He loads it completely full of logs with his grapple truck and never has a problem dumping it. Although I've only heard good things about this company.... When I wanted to buy one, they never returned my phone calls or e-mails. After about two weeks, I gave up and went with a Spectre (http://spectretrailers.com/products.htm)

I believe I paid about $7000 for my 14" with 32" sides, which I believe is a little more than the similar Gorilla. The ramps store and pull out from under the trailer in the rear. I regularly haul my 7500lbs. mini excavator, though sometimes loading and unloading can be a little hairy. There's a few things I don't like about the trailer, but not enough to keep me from buying another.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 2, 2005)

treesurgeon said:


> wow, thanks for all the help. im sure to make a decision now.



What did you expect? That's like asking what kind of car you should buy, or who makes the best chainsaw?


----------



## Koa Man (Jul 2, 2005)

Treeman14 said:


> ...... what kind of car you should buy, or who makes the best chainsaw?



My recommendation for best car would be a BMW M5. For chainsaws, Stihl MS200T for climbing, their 880 and 660 for big saws. Med size saws I would chose Husky 346XP and 372XP.


----------



## Xtra (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a Bri-Mar low profile heavy duty 14,000lbs trailer.
16' bed, Dual two section rams, Combo barn door/gate.

The trailer is very well built and heavy duty. 
My only complaint would be that the loading ramps are too short. When they're attached the angle is pretty steep. If they're wet my stump grinder has trouble climbing them. When I load a skid-steer, I raise the bed up some to lower the angle of the ramps.


----------



## Koa Man (Jul 3, 2005)

Xtra,
If you think loading a low profile Brimar with their 7 ft. ramps was steep, imagine me loading their deck over trailer with the same ramp. After a few butt clinching experiences, I bought 10 ft. long folding arched aluminum ramps and my problem was solved. The ones I got have a 3000 lbs capacity, which is plenty for my mini skid. For full size skids, they have aluminum ramps up to 14 ft. long with weight capacitys up to 10K. The ramps are pricey, but was well worth it to me.
http://www.discountramps.com/heavy_duty_ramps.htm


----------



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm in the market for a trailer now as well. I think there needs to be a locking tool storage in front, and a wood floor to allow for rolling a load off, and for putting a vehicle on it sometimes. So that's more of a utility trailer I guess, but the ones I see have flimsy angle iron sides. What would be cool is a trailer with sturdy sides and the option of enclosing it, with bolt-on panels that could be stored flat or nested. It shouldn't be that hard to design one like that, but I am NOT a welder, or at least not a good one...


----------



## teacherman (Mar 15, 2018)

teacherman said:


> I'm in the market for a trailer now as well. I think there needs to be a locking tool storage in front, and a wood floor to allow for rolling a load off, and for putting a vehicle on it sometimes. So that's more of a utility trailer I guess, but the ones I see have flimsy angle iron sides. What would be cool is a trailer with sturdy sides and the option of enclosing it, with bolt-on panels that could be stored flat or nested. It shouldn't be that hard to design one like that, but I am NOT a welder, or at least not a good one...


Now I'm thinking a car hauler with metal floor might be the most versatile. Removable side trailers are often not built to operate without the sides, which have a structural purpose. A steel floor will let you slide brush and logs off more easily though they'll need to be secured with ratchet straps. A pair of metal job boxes, a 4 foot and a three foot, can be bolted sided by side to the front to hold saws and such, 4 foot for saws and three foot for ropes and climbing gear (keep them separate due to fume degradation of synthetic fibers). Sides can be fabricated and removed easily enough if one decides all of a sudden to go to Ohio to pick up that 1952 Buick on eBay.... I think that's the direction I'm going at this point.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 16, 2018)

TreeJunkie said:


> someone here must know. I'm interested as well. Soon i may be in the same market. However i was thinking a 14' w/ 3' sides w/ stakepockets. 14k lbs. I want something to be able to handle a skidder w/ ease and to be able to handle event the heaviest load of logs.
> 
> What's a good brand?



Would be a small skidder to be in the 10-11k area (14k gross, minus trailer weight). A JD 440 is in the 12-14k lb area, though I don't think it'd even fit on a 14ft trailer.


----------



## Climb Higher (Mar 18, 2018)

Just got a Lamar low pro 14' dumper, around 7000$, very well made, 2 7500 lbs axles so hauls 10k lbs


----------



## Andy-H (Mar 21, 2018)

12' is going to be too short for a compact tractor. It will fit with loader, but no bucket, and nothing on 3 point. Do yourself a favor and get one where the ramps store in the rear, underneath.


----------

